# Alimentation morte de mon G4 ?



## Buebo du châlet (27 Octobre 2011)

Mon fidèle Power Mac G4 400 ne s'est pas allumé hier matin et la veille au soir il marchait normalement comme d'habitude. Et là rien, il ne s'allume pas ! C'est l'alim ? comment savoir ? le bouton d'allumage ? ou quelque chose à l'intérieur ? entre le bouton et l'alim ? Il y a-t-il un fusible quelque part à l'intérieur ? Avant de démonter l'alimentation j'aimerais bien avoir votre sentiment sur cette brave bête qui ne veut pas se réveiller. D'avance : *Merci beaucoup !*


----------



## tsss (27 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

Tu as essayé de le débrancher du secteur, un appuie long sur le bouton  puis le rebrancher et tenter un démarrage ?


----------



## Buebo du châlet (27 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse je vais essayer ça tout de suite.
P.S. ton powerbook 160 est-ce que c'est les portables gris qui avait comme souris une boule au milieu du clavier ?


----------



## tsss (27 Octobre 2011)

Buebo du châlet a dit:


> ...
> P.S. ton powerbook 160 est-ce que c'est les portables gris qui avait comme souris une boule au milieu du clavier ?



 oui 

C'est tt à fait lui cette description !


----------



## Buebo du châlet (27 Octobre 2011)

Non ça n'a pas marché, il faut trouver autre chose pour le dépanner...
(je regarde pour ton disque mais ce serait bien que tu me donnes plus d'informations sur sa nature car il y a eu des modèles de disque très divers car je pense que tu dois l'avoir sorti du portable)


----------



## tsss (27 Octobre 2011)

Hum, et un petit reset PMU ?

Pour mon PB 160, ce que je sais c'est qu'il a besoin d'un HD de 2,5" en SCSI .. autant dire, une pièce presque introuvable ! Et les prix sur eBay (ou ailleurs) font peur, pour quelques Mo on atteint le prix d'un ssd de 256 Go


----------



## Onmac (28 Octobre 2011)

Pour ton PWB 160, c'est le même qu'un 1400cs ? J'ai remplacé le disque de mon 1400cs d'origine d'1GO par un IDE 2,5" 10GO. Ça fonctionne très bien mis à part....que je n'ai plus de système et plus de lecteur CD


----------

